# compustar on chevy cruze GM Korea 2016



## sohaib (May 3, 2019)

Hello every one , I have a Chevy cruze GM Korea LS , 2016 model , I purchased a compustar remote start system but couldn't make it work to identify the car , I mean the immobilizer ( BLADE AL ) . can someone please help me in this ? in the programming step the immobilizer keeps blinking red .


----------



## Anthony Anderson (Oct 4, 2019)

Not sure if you have this issue resolved yet but I am an installer for Geek Squad so I deal with a good bit of remote starts. With the blade modules there is 6 different possible led sequences during the programming stage. 2 are green, 3 red, and one not blinking at all. If it is red the module is either not programmed correctly, there is a wiring issue, or it does not recognize the data coming from the car. If you could let me know which red sequence it is doing I’ll be happy to help you out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Anthony Anderson said:


> Not sure if you have this issue resolved yet but I am an installer for Geek Squad so I deal with a good bit of remote starts. With the blade modules there is 6 different possible led sequences during the programming stage. 2 are green, 3 red, and one not blinking at all. If it is red the module is either not programmed correctly, there is a wiring issue, or it does not recognize the data coming from the car. If you could let me know which red sequence it is doing I’ll be happy to help you out.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

